# Thinking of buying a used C40 ...



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

It is a 2000 model with a full carbon star fork. It looks externally to be in good condition, although I know it has been ridden quite a bit over the years. Is there any reason to steer away from an older C40? Are there any issues with the older frames? do carbon/bonded lugs degrade at all over time? any additional info I might need?

Any and all input from experienced, knowledgeable or just opinionated Colnogo riders is appreciated.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*Love Mine*

I have a 1997 or 98 C40 that I bought used in 2003 and have been very happy with. I did find some severe corrosion in the bottom bracket shell last winter ( you can search for my post on it "Is my bike toast") but I ultimately decided to keep riding the bike and haven't had any problems. I think the corrosion developed from the tendency to collect water in the shell when ridden in heavy rain. I drain the water out promptly but the previous owner probably didn't. The bike is otherwise solid as a rock and rides like a dream. 

If you can, ask to see the inside of the frame - a good idea when buying any used bike. Otherwise make sure you get a good price and go for it!


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a 2001 C40 with the GEO paint - I absolutely love it and have not had any problems whatsoever. I am meticulous in its care though - too pretty not to take care of it.

Get it checked out, buy it, ride it, fall in love.

Chris


----------

